# Laowa launches new 65mm F2.8 2x Macro APO for the EOS M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 25, 2020)

> Laowa has officially launched its new 65mm F2.8 2x Macro APO for the EOS M and other APS-C mirrorless mounts.
> This lens is 100mm equivalent with up to 2x magnification. The launch price is $400 USD.
> Laowa makes some pretty interesting lenses as you can see here.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like a very interesting lens but I am now a little bit spoiled by the DPAF which helps a lot in macro when used with servo mode. And I own the EF-S 2.8 60 which works very well with the M50.
The EF-S 60 was THE reason to buy my first EOS SLR in 2005 and I was stunned by the IQ of that lens with 8 MPix and I am stunned about its quality just with 24 MPix sensors!


----------



## Drainpipe (Jan 26, 2020)

The current 100mm 2x they have is incredible. I ditched the MP-E for the versatility that the 100mm provides for run and gun macro. 2x in a smaller fixed-length lens was game changing for me.

High mag stacking and desktop still is MP-E, or microscope objectives.


----------



## Otara (Jan 27, 2020)

Drainpipe said:


> The current 100mm 2x they have is incredible. I ditched the MP-E for the versatility that the 100mm provides for run and gun macro. 2x in a smaller fixed-length lens was game changing for me.
> 
> High mag stacking and desktop still is MP-E, or microscope objectives.




Sounds like a really interesting possibility for underwater macro too.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 27, 2020)

I do wish these companies would make these fine lenses with electronic apertures and AF. I realize it's not necessary for a dedicated macro, but I require my lenses to do double duty. Oh well...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 27, 2020)

Otara said:


> Sounds like a really interesting possibility for underwater macro too.


Unfortunately Venus being small niche lens maker no one will make housing for this lens. Your best bet for near surface underwater photography is their wierd 24mm relay lens.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 27, 2020)

brad-man said:


> I do wish these companies would make these fine lenses with electronic apertures and AF. I realize it's not necessary for a dedicated macro, but I require my lenses to do double duty. Oh well...



The 100mm mentioned by drainpipe above does have electronic aperture. I had hoped they would put that in the EF-M version as well, but alas.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The 100mm mentioned by drainpipe above does have electronic aperture. I had hoped they would put that in the EF-M version as well, but alas.



And I of course hope they'll but it in every new EF/EF-M/RF lens they announce.


----------



## Otara (Jan 27, 2020)

That's not how underwater housings work, they usually have various lengths available for lenses the only issue will be how much work is needed to make the manual focus work.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 29, 2020)

Otara said:


> That's not how underwater housings work, they usually have various lengths available for lenses the only issue will be how much work is needed to make the manual focus work.


All the Venus Macros(60, 100 and now 65) have fixed outer barrel length so the length doesnt change while focusing. I have seen lens specific underwater housings for Canon and Nikon lenses which may not happen with this Venus Laowa lens.


----------



## Otara (Jan 29, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> All the Venus Macros(60, 100 and now 65) have fixed outer barrel length so the length doesnt change while focusing. I have seen lens specific underwater housings for Canon and Nikon lenses which may not happen with this Venus Laowa lens.



Some lenses are popular and need specific ports, most dont. The issue isn't the length changing its where the focus is on the barrel vs the focus adapter's available from the particular manufacturer. My main one is a Nauticam so should be doable unless something very surprising is involved.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 29, 2020)

Otara said:


> Some lenses are popular and need specific ports, most dont. The issue isn't the length changing its where the focus is on the barrel vs the focus adapter's available from the particular manufacturer. My main one is a Nauticam so should be doable unless something very surprising is involved.


60mm Macro that Venus sells for crop sensored SLR has a working distance of 4cms and given this lens has been designed from ground up for crop MILC working distance might be better than 60mm Macro. I can understand the need of having right sized housing with mfd beyond the front glass of housing. I wasnt sure before if there are generic housing available and if so is it possible to operate a MF lens with manual aperture or do divers determine the aperutre before hand.


----------

